# 7506 1156 LED bulbs (MK4 taillight bulbs)



## georgencsuee (Dec 6, 2007)

I know that the best way is to do a LED board retrofit, but right now I don't really have the time to do it. I have too many other projects unfinished. So I was hopping I could find a LED bulb to just plug in.
I have tried these 1156 13W High Power LED (Red) Stop/Tail Bulb from eBay in my smoked Hella tails. They were nowhere near the 13W they say. Maybe as bright as a 5008 bulb (MK4 tail running lights).
Anyone else tried any other bulbs and with what results?


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

i've been wanting to do the same thing... i almost bought those same ebay ones to use as brake lights, i'm disappointed to hear you didnt find them bright enuff...


----------



## georgencsuee (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Slalom)*

Maybe I should've posted in the MK4 forum for more traffic

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

do you have any pics of the LEDs you bought in action? like LED in the left side, incandescent in the right side?


----------



## georgencsuee (Dec 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nope, I didn't take any pics and I don't have the bulbs anymore. But they were about as bright as the 5008 incandescents. I posted this in the MK4 forum and it got more replies there so there is some more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4326049


----------

